# Which Citrus Degreaser



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like some opinions please as to which citrus degreaser people find to be the most effective to use. One that does what it says on the tin and can be used through a pre soak sprayer. Thanks


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's ridiculously expensive, even at trade, but I really love p21s. I water it down, and it's still brilliant.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cheers Paul. Do you have any recommended links:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> It's ridiculously expensive, even at trade, but I really love p21s. I water it down, and it's still brilliant.


I do the same. what ratios do you use?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

or as an alternative try out valet pros orange pre wash ..... it aint half good and its in the right price range to use it all the time


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I use this

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/TFR+and+Shampoo/Orange+Pre+Wash


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

james b said:


> or as an alternative try out valet pros orange pre wash ..... it aint half good and its in the right price range to use it all the time


beat me to it!!!

Excellent stuff though!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I showed the orange pre-wash in the snowfoam review. Worked very very and would be happy to buy in once my current product is finished.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> or as an alternative try out valet pros orange pre wash ..... it aint half good and its in the right price range to use it all the time


Will 2nd that for VP,

also Duragloss do an excellent product called Ultimate Orange.


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Ah this is confusing would the orange pre wash be able to remove tar spot's as well or would i also have to get the citrus tar and gum remover.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I actually use p21s for that very purpose. It works a treat.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I do the same. what ratios do you use?


Nothing exact.  Around 3 parts p21s to 1 part water.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

skauldy said:


> Ah this is confusing would the orange pre wash be able to remove tar spot's as well or would i also have to get the citrus tar and gum remover.


The VP & DG ones are unlikely to remove tar spots IMO


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Oops - for some reason I read that as bugs. I've never used the p21s on tar, as I have glue and tar remover.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

for all things Tar, use Autosmarts Tardis! Superb!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, at least i havent been bombarded with 1001 options. looks like its down to 2:thumb: 

Does the P21s come in gallon sizes though.

I will probably end up getting both as always.....and then wonder where all my money goes..


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Thanks guys, at least i havent been bombarded with 1001 options. looks like its down to 2:thumb:
> 
> Does the P21s come in gallon sizes though.
> 
> I will probably end up getting both as always.....and then wonder where all my money goes..


yes here you go link (although it appears to be out of stock at the mo.)


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> yes here you go link (although it appears to be out of stock at the mo.)


:thumb:


----------



## jvbates (Mar 29, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Thanks guys, at least i havent been bombarded with 1001 options. looks like its down to 2:thumb:


I'll throw another one into the mix...

CG's Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser, I've been using it for a couple of months now.

I spray it on via a foaming head, leave it to dwell for 5 mins (agitating any really stubborn bits!) then rinse off! Great under the bonnet, wheel arches and lower door panels. Pretty cheap and when diluted correctly seems to go along way!!

James


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

jvbates said:


> I'll throw another one into the mix...
> 
> CG's Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser, I've been using it for a couple of months now.
> 
> ...


Got this one on order from Tim already. Should be here tomorrow. Thanks anyway:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so what can you realistically expect one of these to do?

Will it clean traffic film and muddy road spray from bodywork etc? Would love to use some of this and the Bilberry wheel cleaner as a interim touchless wash if it does a decent job of removing 85-90% of the muck?


----------

